

5 Ways Voice 2.0 Will Change Your Life - dmor
http://www.voip-news.com/feature/5-ways-voice-2-0-will-change-your-life-080607/

======
sidburgess
Google has a strange way of not just reinventing an industry (like they did
with search, docs, and you could even say the calendar) but they constantly do
so in such a way that is promotes the industry. They never destroy something
because they can to eliminate competition. (like GM did when they bought and
subsequently ripped up the street car lines to make more room for their cars)

In times like these, efficiency in the system is a must, and thankfully they
are not sacrificing any for their brand.

